# robustes Netzwerk



## dweiner (13. Okt 2008)

Hallo, 
ich habe als Studienarbeit für die Uni eine Java-Netzwerkanwendung bauen müssen. Meine Anwendung soll demnächst zu Forschungszwecken zum Einsatz kommen. 
Das Netzwerk hab ich über Sockets aufgebaut. Soweit funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei. Trotzdem möchte ich meine Anwendung so robust wie möglich haben, kleine Fehlerchen sollten möglichst nicht vorkommen. Gibt es da irgendwelche Geheimtricks wie man die "Performance" des Netzwerks möglichst hoch halten kann. 
Bei 1-2 Testdurchläufen mit meinem Programm wurde mir zum Beispiel ein "Socket write error" ausgegeben - so etwas sollte möglichst nicht vorkommen! Wie kan ich so etwas vermeiden?

Bitte um eure Hilfe!
Danke im voraus!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## tuxedo (13. Okt 2008)

>> Trotzdem möchte ich meine Anwendung so robust wie möglich haben, kleine Fehlerchen sollten möglichst nicht vorkommen.

Eine Anwendung ist nur so gut wie ihr Entwickler. Ist die Anwendung nicht robust, hat der Entwickler einen Fehler gemacht oder nicht genug Wissen mitgebracht. Im ersteren Fall: Debuggen und schauen wo der Fehler herkommt und schließlich den Fehler beheben.
Im letzteren Fall: Das gleiche machen wie beim ersten Fall, und Erfahrung dazugewinnen. 

>> Gibt es da irgendwelche Geheimtricks wie man die "Performance" des Netzwerks möglichst hoch halten kann. 

Exceptions nicht nur loggen, sondern darauf entsprechend reagieren. Und vor allem: Keinen Catch-Block leer lassen! Die Dinger haben schon ihre Daseinsberechtigung. 

>> Bei 1-2 Testdurchläufen mit meinem Programm wurde mir zum Beispiel ein "Socket write error" ausgegeben

Na und wo und warum tritt dieser Fehler auf? Ein Stacktrace ist dir bei der Suche behilflich. Vielleicht hast dein Protokoll ja noch eine Lücke...

>> Wie kan ich so etwas vermeiden? 

Socketkommunikationsprobleme vermeiden? Hmm, gar nicht. Du kannst ja nicht per Software vermeiden dass jmd. übers Kabel stoplert und die Verbindung trennt. 
Du kannst nur entsprechend darauf reagieren.

- Alex


----------



## dweiner (21. Okt 2008)

Ok, danke für deine Einschätzungen - ich werde versuchen deine Ratschläge zu beherzigen...

Gruß
Dominik


----------

